

Russia bans Wikipedia - r721
https://meduza.io/en/news/2015/08/24/russia-bans-wikipedia

======
r721
It has been actually banned just a hour ago, here is the commit:

[https://github.com/zapret-
info/z-i/commit/47fa6e06a8158e8383...](https://github.com/zapret-
info/z-i/commit/47fa6e06a8158e838375eadb1bdaff33f74c2b81)

>+ru.wikipedia.org;[https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%E0%F0%E0%F1;](https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%E0%F0%E0%F1;)

(it's the unofficial mirror of Russian register of prohibited websites)

------
Sami_Lehtinen
One page != Whole site.

~~~
r721
>Last week, Roskomnadzor threatened that banning one article on Wikipedia
would result in the complete blocking of the website, insofar as it uses https
protocol. “In the event that [Wikipedia] refuses to comply with the court’s
ruling," the agency said in an announcement, "Roskomnadzor will block the
webpage on Russian territory using the registry of illegal information. In
this case, insofar as Wikipedia has decided to function on the basis of https,
which doesn’t allow restricting access to individual pages on its site, the
entire website would be blocked.”

Wikipedia refused to comply.

